# Toilet Paper Holder



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

When we recieved our Roo, it came with a towel holder and toilet paper holder laying in the bottom of vanity cabinet. It did not take us long to figure out where we wanted to put the towel holder, but we cannot decide where to put the TP holder. The logical place is a empty spot on the cabinet below the sink, but we don't want to deal with wet toilet paper all the time.









What solutions have you all found? What suggestions do you have. I don't want to move it a few times and have screw holes all over the bathroom. People might thing something blew up in there.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Most choose not to use it, and keep the TP on the open shelf, next to the toilet.

Another option is to change the drop-down door under the sink to a standard swing-out door, and attach the TP holder to the inside of this door (hinged on the tub-side, of course!).


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My TP holder is located in the bottom of the vanity cabinet.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We have the 31KFW Roo (5th wheel Roo ). We do not have any cabinets in the Loo... Just the Throne !!!

We decided to get a Toilet Paper Stand... The self standing kind and put it in the corner.

I just could not agree with my wife where to mount the one that came with the trailer and not having it in the way...

Wes


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I mounted mine on the door. Did the same thing on the 27 that we had and it worked well, so I did the same on the 5th wheel.

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We also chose to do nothing with it as there is really no good place in our floorplan. The vanity shelf right next to the toilet is plenty handy and a good spot.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I mounted mine on the door. Did the same thing on the 27 that we had and it worked well, so I did the same on the 5th wheel.
> 
> Gary


Ditto... I mounted one on the door in our 27!
I did not mount the original one that come with the trailer








I mounted one that I bought at LOWES. It is like a "J" shape
and is brushed nickel

MaeJae


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We threw the cheap plastic one that came with the TT away and mounted a new one we bought on the wall. It's the kind that you just slide the roll on and it only has one mounting spot with two screws. Like this one except we paid $12.00 for ours.

http://www.fixtureuniverse.com/products/vi...spx?sku=1015250

It's much easier to change the roll too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We ditched the factory paper holder and use the shelf next to the potty as well


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> We threw the cheap plastic one that came with the TT away and mounted a new one we bought on the wall. It's the kind that you just slide the roll on and it only has one mounting spot with two screws. Like this one except we paid $12.00 for ours.
> 
> http://www.fixtureuniverse.com/products/vi...spx?sku=1015250
> 
> It's much easier to change the roll too.


This is the same shape of the one I have...

MaeJae


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We're shelfers too.


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

We use the shelf as well.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We threw the holder in the trash.

The rolls just stay on the shelf


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I trashed ours also. Really no place to install a TP holder that wouldn't be in the way.

Shelf works for us.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I could have screwed the holder into the shelf area.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

After using the shelf for 2 seasons we bought a TP holder at Home Depot and mounted it on the door.

Bill


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

The shelf works fine for us now. But one day the door will be rehinged and attached inside with an upgrade.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Isn't that what the shelf is for?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Who knew TP would get as many responses as it did....we could really get this thread moving with the "Over" - "Under" debate









We used the shelf until today when I bought a nice brushed nickle one at Lowes - the kind that the TP just slides over. Will now consider mounting it on the door - it will be good for a giggle each time I look at it there


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

I have 12 rolls on the shelf for my DW..


----------

